# Can anyone recommend a good early bird in Lucan or Kildare area?



## lab-rat (24 Jul 2007)

Hi There,
Can anyone recommend a good early bird in lucan or kildare area?


----------



## shesells (24 Jul 2007)

*Re: early bird- lucan or Kildare*

Not an early bird per se but China House in Lucan (finnstown) do a special Monday-Thursday and Sunday nights where I think it's €18 for 3 courses, tea/coffee and one glass wine/one beer/one soft drink.

Very good value and a great Chinese


----------



## lab-rat (24 Jul 2007)

*Re: early bird- lucan or Kildare*



shesells said:


> Not an early bird per se but China House in Lucan (finnstown) do a special Monday-Thursday and Sunday nights where I think it's €18 for 3 courses, tea/coffee and one glass wine/one beer/one soft drink.
> 
> Very good value and a great Chinese


 
Thanks Shesells,
Trying to be sensible as we have to start paying creche fees soon..ouch..
O I forgot, I need the restaurant to be child friendly.Is China House family friendly?


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Jul 2007)

Kens (Chinese/Thai) in Manor Mills SC in Maynooth has a fairly good Early Bird (not 100% on the details-but it has caught my eye) and would be child friendly. They do have a 10% service charge on the main menu-not sure if this also applies to the Early Bird as well.


----------



## briancbyrne (25 Jul 2007)

la primavera italian open tue - sun has a good e bird every evening 5 - 7 ...food is excellent - located at the top of naas main st opposite the crossroads for newbridge


----------



## Niallman (25 Jul 2007)

Can definitely second the China House recommendation, super food. Not sure about kids though, give them a call; 6249087. Have the number on my mobile for take away!


----------



## lab-rat (25 Jul 2007)

Thanks All,
Went to La Banca recently as I got a flyer in the door about their early bird. On two occassions I inquired about their early bird when I sat down as they never said that there was one available. The waiter went off to find out what the story was, and returned to tell me that we could get 20 % off the food bill (no discount on wine/beers). Why advertise this if they are not forth coming with the offer.
On both occassions the bill came without the early bird discount!
So I had to point it out to them....how hard is it for them to organise themselves? Fed up, will not be rushing back.


----------



## Josh (2 Aug 2007)

Pregos in the Ballyowen Shopping Centre in Lucan(the restuarant is upstairs) dont do an early bird as far as I know but from past experience the grub is fairly good and reasonably priced.  Have been there in the past with young children but not very recently so worth checking.

La Banca in the village used to be owned by the same guy who owns Prego's - the menu used to be a more upmarket version of what Prego's serve, but I think it's now been leased out and the menu has gone all "European" and the service is sh%^te.

Da Vinci's in Leixlip is very child friendly - they give them pizza dough, rolling pins etc to play with and they have a good kiddies memu - pizza, plain pasta, bolognaise etc all in kiddies portions.  Dont do an early bird however but you get a decent bit of grub at a fairly good price.


----------



## dk99 (2 Aug 2007)

Becketts in leixlip early bird €27.5 + service charge - great value for good quality food. No problem bringing kids in at that time. They do goo kids meals as well. Our 6 & 2 year old always been welcomed.

[broken link removed]


----------



## CMCR (3 Aug 2007)

Josh said:


> La Banca in the village used to be owned by the same guy who owns Prego's - the menu used to be a more upmarket version of what Prego's serve, but I think it's now been leased out and the menu has gone all "European" and the service is sh%^te.


 
Did you factually substantiate the comments in relation to the ownership of this premises before you posted this?  

In addition - what exactly does "all European" cuisine refer to? 

Did you make a complaint about the service when you last dined here?


----------

